# Do we have any Tax Attorneys here(IRS related)?



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

Have a friend who is a girl and who's ex-husband always filed the yearly Taxes returns. She received a letter from the IRS stating she owes a huge sum of money...and is beside herself with this new to her burden.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Have her contact the  Taxpayer Advocate Service ASAP. I had to use their help a couple years ago when my federal refund never showed up. They were extremely helpful. I don't think there's any other solution other than working with the IRS directly, which I would not recommend.

Edit: I forgot to mention that the TAS is 100% free to US citizens.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

stotea said:


> Have her contact the  Taxpayer Advocate Service ASAP. I had to use their help a couple years ago when my federal refund never showed up. They were extremely helpful. I don't think there's any other solution other than working with the IRS directly, which I would not recommend.
> 
> Edit: I forgot to mention that the TAS is 100% free to US citizens.


Stotea, Thank you very much for the information!!


----------

